# UPS 3-Day select (is it good?)



## fundash (Jun 20, 2009)

I recently bought my stackmat+timer of speedstacks.com i used ups 3-Day select. I want to know what other experiences are, so far mine is that they're going slow it should arive on monday, not tuesday...

Here is my log:

Tracking Number: 1Z 3A8 03F 12 6315 461 3 
Type: Package 
Status: In Transit - On Time 
Scheduled Delivery: 06/23/2009 
Shipped To: CALABASAS, CA, US 
Shipped/Billed On: 06/18/2009 
Service: 3 DAY SELECT 
Weight: 1.90 Lbs


ONTARIO,
CA, US 06/19/2009 10:48 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN

PHOENIX,
AZ, US 06/19/2009 9:47 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
06/19/2009 8:58 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN

ALBUQUERQUE,
NM, US 06/19/2009 8:48 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
06/19/2009 4:54 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN

LOUISVILLE,
KY, US 06/19/2009 4:06 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
06/19/2009 11:51 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
BILLINGS,
MT, US 06/19/2009 7:13 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
06/19/2009 6:24 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
COMMERCE CITY,
CO, US 06/19/2009 5:10 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
06/19/2009 4:15 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
06/19/2009 3:30 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN

COMMERCE CITY,
CO, US 06/18/2009 9:02 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
ENGLEWOOD,

CO, US 06/18/2009 9:00 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
06/18/2009 6:35 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 06/18/2009 6:06 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 20, 2009)

It's been one day. The shipping says it should take 3 days. How is that slow?

By the way, no one on here has any idea how long it will take because you never told us where you live


----------



## fundash (Jun 20, 2009)

I edited in the details


----------



## Dene (Jun 20, 2009)

The 3 days are 3 business days. It's expected to arrive in 3 business days as it says. It also looks as if it's going to arrive early.
Seriously kids these days complain about absolutely nothing... What a pointless thread.


----------



## fundash (Jun 22, 2009)

sorry, but it would be 5 days:Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Monday, Tuesday

and, I realized this was a waste of a thread about 5 minutes after posting it, people make mistakes...
Ya, this thread=pointless

I will try not to make any more pointless threads,Actually this is the only pointless thing i could complain/ask about...I am smart enough to find everything else myself.


----------



## Dene (Jun 22, 2009)

Hang on, the billing information was received on the 18th. Wednesday was the 17th. The 18th doesn't count because the information was received after the business day. Or at least that's the way I see it. Therefore: Friday, Monday, and Tuesday. I see no problem with that.


----------



## fundash (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't care any longer, its only an hour away, it will probably arrive one day before the scheduled delivery(Tuesday) which is tomorrow(Monday) so i dont care!!! even if it does take till Tuesday, i can wait...i get impatient when i first order something..so....ya now i can wait!


----------

